# Ciprian Porumbescu



## TudorMihai

Ciprian Porumbescu (born Ciprian Golembiovski) (1853-1883) is considered to be one of the greatest Romanian composers. He had a promising career but he died at the age of 29 after suffering from tuberculosis. His best known works are the operetta "Crai nou", the song "Tricolorul" ("Three colors"), which was used as the national anthem of the Socialist Republic of Romania between 1977 and 1990, Romanian Rhapsody (not to be confused with Enescu's) and Ballad for Violin and Piano (also for Violin and Orchestra).

This is his Ballad for Violin and Orchestra





This is the same ballad for Violin and Piano





And the Romanian Rhapsody


----------

